

Ask HN: What are some important things to memorize? - jpiasetz

I&#x27;ve been trying spaced repetition and was curious what are some good things to always have at your fingers tips or know off the top of your head?<p>Ideas:<p>* Conversion metric to imperial
* NATO phonetic alphabet
* Powers of 2
* International Phonetic Alphabet
======
VLM
Theres a whole list here

[http://mnemosyne-proj.org/card-sets](http://mnemosyne-proj.org/card-sets)

